# Solution to Wahoo Elemnt not showing text message notifications



## bushido5 (Sep 27, 2010)

Picked up a Wahoo Roam and like many of you, it failed to display text message notifications from an iphone. Checked the settings, un-paired, re-paired, completely removed and reinstalled several times. It worked until I turned off the Wahoo. Restarting the Wahoo resulted in faliure. Nothing worked until I did this;
1- ensure the Elemnt is paired and notification settings are as described by Wahoo. 
2- Open iphone settings, notifications, Elemnt. 
3- Toggle "Allow notifications" off and back on. 
4- Go for a ride

This is only temporary and will probably revert back to failing each time you start up the Wahoo but at least until Wahoo fixes it properly you have a quick but temporary fix.


----------

